# Red koi HMPK x Orange koi HMPK



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

Friday 7/21/2017
My pair finally spawned today! YAY!!! This was my 4th try spawning this pair and I didn't really change anything I just kept reconditioning them and they kept failing. I probably took the female out to early but it was my first time and I was scared for her safety. But today they got it right. Moral of the story is to just be patient :smile2: She's still pretty beat up though. Now I understand why people recommend not breeding your pets. It was hard to watch.

I put them together in the tank yesterday morning at about 11 at 10:45 this morning they were spawning. 
They spawned for about 2 and a half hours when the male suddenly started chasing her away from the nest so I took her out. 

The spawning tank is a half filled 10 gallon heated to 82F with IAL leaves, hornwort, java moss, PBC pipe, mesh betta tubes and various pond snails. The male actually did build his nest under the IAL, he built it under a java fern leaf. 
The male is red koi from a breeder and the female is an older female from an orange koi spawn. She has marbled now and is mostly brown with some iridesence. This is my first spawn so I'm just trying to breed for good form. 

The male is tending to his nest and eggs. Here are a few pictures from the spawning.


----------



## KaderTheAnt (Jan 19, 2017)

She's a koi? The people around me would have just called her a Tricolor🤷*♂

They're both beautiful none the less. I plan on breeding my koi girl to my EE male whenever I get back from vacation . Are you breeding for color or form?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

KaderTheAnt said:


> She's a koi? The people around me would have just called her a Tricolor🤷*♂
> 
> They're both beautiful none the less. I plan on breeding my koi girl to my EE male whenever I get back from vacation . Are you breeding for color or form?
> 
> ...


She's technically not a koi anymore but she has koi genetics so she will make kois and marbles  Her parents are solid orange kois that haven't marbled yet.

A EE x koi spawn sounds cool! IT would be awesome to have EE kois sometime in the future! I bet it would be hard to breed that though.
I'm breeding for form, but this is my first spawn so I'm just mostly learning. I plan to keep breeding down this line though. Hopefully I get some "galaxy" koi and red kois.


----------



## KaderTheAnt (Jan 19, 2017)

I can already tell it's going to be difficult. This will be my second time with a different female.but I agree it's going to be amazing so it's worth the pain from what I've heard, I'm more than likely going to get marbled EEs. But oh well, it'll be a start.

From what I've heard the galaxy koi is actually a downgrade from a regular koi. The galaxys have iridescent blue which is an undesirable trait in kois. I still think they look amazing  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

KaderTheAnt said:


> I can already tell it's going to be difficult. This will be my second time with a different female.but I agree it's going to be amazing so it's worth the pain from what I've heard, I'm more than likely going to get marbled EEs. But oh well, it'll be a start.
> 
> From what I've heard the galaxy koi is actually a downgrade from a regular koi. The galaxys have iridescent blue which is an undesirable trait in kois. I still think they look amazing
> 
> ...


Yup I read that too.

I personally love the look of galaxy koi and that's why I'm breeding for them. I don't really like the classic kois as much. I would much rather breed what I love instead of what other people want. 

I'll look forward to your spawn!


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

Sunday 7/23/2017

I only have about 15-20 hatched babies left because the male ate all the eggs. I'm not sure if these guys will make it because he isn't noticing or taking them back up to the nest yet. The babies are just on the floor of the tank.

I'm going to re condition and try again in 2 weeks. This pair has been a nightmare.


----------



## KaderTheAnt (Jan 19, 2017)

I feel you. I didn't even get a chance to start my spawn log yet before my male ate the eggsbut aye, starting over never hurt anyone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OrionPiscesLove (Nov 27, 2016)

I'm currently trying to breeding my Koi male to my super red tiger koi female, been trying for the past month. this week will be my latest attempt.


----------

